# SS report 6-19-12 Counting down



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Are any of you zebra junkies able to tell me what day of the summer the stripers started top water action last year?

None today, but Lee did spot a school from over 3 miles away, he said "Dad,... birds are working hard at %^*&^$%*()_.)(*(()8745, in his voice I could hear a tone of excitement different form, "there is a school of white bass", and I put the control to the max planned off and made the run in fairly choppy water and a good breeze.

We stopped and dropped on them in the rough chop with the big motor running after seeing a mass on the bottom of the sonar screen.
We doubled up the first go around and landed them both.
Hard fighting 23" zebras hitting like there would never be another shad to bite in their life fierceness. 
The best part of striper fishing, having a hard fighting striper go for all it's worth, regardless of size.

Running with the hammer down on The Mighty Red-Fin, wind in my face, birds in the distance,.....rain on your stern coming fast. Dang! Let's go fishing!

Anyway mother nature ran us off before we could get back over the first school again,
 so we ran from the rain..., a little ways,.... :spineyes: and then we did the stop and drop again when we spotted another school on the sonar.

I caught one about 24" when the screen filled all the way up briefly with a passing school.
It was time to boogie though, with rain coming fast :cloud: from 3 :cloud: directions :cloud: and bearing down, some thunder in the distance and boogie we did all the way back to beautiful Beacon Bay Marina!
WHeeeeeha! Striper fishing!

See you on the water.

SS

SS tip
The gasper gou and carp for drift fishing.

(_Sunbeam we have to know, ....just how big was the best fish of the trip?
Disclosure laws are in effect for the Mayor. :ac550:! 
It is hard to brag about 24" stripers when you know a monster is about to be posted, LOL!_):fishy:
​


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great report just a few more days and maybe you can put me on some of those fish.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Im with ya duck I have a trip booked next month!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Stop and pop and run. Sounds like yall had a blast with a quick adrenaline rush. WTG SS and Lee.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

It's fixing to be on like Donkey Kong!

I do not want to touch a fish for a few weeks! LOL


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Loy, the biggest in the boat I believe weighed 19 pounds. I shook off one about a 30 incher at the boat. Ron said he would be embarrassed to take it to the guide's cleaning table.
The biggest that I hooked spooled a Triton 2000 tournament reel loaded with 25 pound IFGA certified line and broke the 20 pound T Line leader when he (she?) went through some old flooded timber 65 feet down and 150 yards west of the boat. I never turned it. I knew the fight was over when I felt the line twinging off the timber.
I was sitting down holding the 9 ft medium action rod as vertical as I could for max pressure and looking down at the rod tip near the water when it parted. 
C'est la vie. 
All he got was the hook so I am sure he will be there next trip. 
Film at nine.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Sunbeam said:


> I shook off one about a 30 incher at the boat. Ron said he would be embarrassed to take it to the guide's cleaning table.
> The biggest that I hooked spooled a Triton 2000 tournament reel loaded with 25 pound IFGA certified line and broke the 20 pound T Line leader...
> Film at nine.


Wheeeeeee...that sounds like FUN!!!! Guess I better start my bucket list!


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Uh oh...it's getting close!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> None today, but Lee did spot a school from over 3 miles away, he said "Dad,... birds are working hard at %^*&^$%*()_.)(*(()8745, in his voice I could hear a tone of excitement SS​


​
Loy, if you don't stop giving your exact location away, there will always be potlickers trailing you!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

%^*&^$%*()_.)(*(()8745

5687645890_.0989908745 I got it!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

There is a correction factor of -3 X 36257.0956


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

The Location of the GREAT THROWDOWN has been revealed! CLICKETY CLICK! Will be standing room only now!Sure getting thirsty too!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Danny O will chime in soon with exact to the second date and time of the schooling last year. He is holding out on us!!!!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> %^*&^$%*()_.)(*(()8745
> 
> 5687645890_.0989908745 I got it!


I think it's in Code! Any Code Breakers out there??:headknock

If so, call me at BR-549


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

"The biggest that I hooked spooled a Triton 2000 tournament reel loaded with 25 pound IFGA certified line and broke the 20 pound T Line leader when he (she?) went through some old flooded timber 65 feet down and 150 yards west of the boat. I never turned it. I knew the fight was over when I felt the line twinging off the timber.
I was sitting down holding the 9 ft medium action rod as vertical as I could for max pressure and looking down at the rod tip near the water when it parted."


I thought I was immune from the out of state striper fever, but I am feeling a little queasy.


----------



## 9twist (Jun 3, 2009)

Ran that code in my special "double naught spyware" SS. Think I've been there a time or two.....


30 42.71, 94 58.12


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

I know exactly where that is!!! It's over there after you pass that stump in all that water.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> "The biggest that I hooked spooled a Triton 2000 tournament reel loaded with 25 pound IFGA certified line and broke the 20 pound T Line leader when he (she?) went through some old flooded timber 65 feet down and 150 yards west of the boat. I never turned it. I knew the fight was over when I felt the line twinging off the timber.
> I was sitting down holding the 9 ft medium action rod as vertical as I could for max pressure and looking down at the rod tip near the water when it parted."
> 
> I thought I was immune from the out of state striper fever, but I am feeling a little queasy.


Another case. I sure hope sunbeam brought back some meds!


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> %^*&^$%*()_.)(*(()8745
> 
> 5687645890_.0989908745 I got it!


 i know exactly where that is !:fish:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We were North of the dam, and South of the big bridge, more or less.
Megafish,....I'm sending a PM with a tentative date for THE THROWDOWN,.... no clucking.
Baaaack baaack baaack.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> We were North of the dam, and South of the big bridge, more or less.
> Megafish,....I'm sending a PM with a tentative date for THE THROWDOWN,.... no clucking.
> Baaaack baaack baaack.


That narrows it down. I'm going fishing now.


----------

